# Riesen NEWS!  Second Life kommt zurück!



## gameink123 (25. Juni 2013)

*Riesen NEWS!  Second Life kommt zurück!*

Riesen NEWS!

Siehe LINK:
Second Life "Evolution" kommt und wird WebGL nutzen. - Technik - jetzt.de

Ausserdem wird Second Life "Evolution" die 3D Brille Oculus Rift HD unterstützen.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Riesen NEWS!  Second Life kommt zurück!*

Hi!

Das hier ist sicher keine News. Siehe Leitfaden:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/193227-user-news-leitfaden-und-verbindliche-regeln.html

Zudem ist sie im falschen Unterforum! 

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

